# JUnit Tutorial?



## Loki2 (5. September 2006)

Hallo!

Gibt es irgendwo ein brauchbares JUnit Tutorial oder ähnlich hilfreiches?
Ich habe noch nie mit JUnit gearbeitet und soll meinen Code mit JUnit testen.

Welches JUunit Eclipse Plugin ist zu empfehlen? Da gibt es ja so ein paar...

Für hilfreiche Links oder ähnliches wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Vielen Dank!

Gruß und so
Loki2


----------



## 4men (5. September 2006)

Hi,

also ich brauch kein Plugin für mein Eclipse (Version 3.2) um JUnit zu benutzen. Ich muss nur das Pakage JUnit4.jar bzw JUnit3.8.jar als Libary hinzufügen.

Die Testklasse ist eigendlich ganz easy und schauen etwa so aus

```
import junit.framework.TestCase;

public class FooBarTest extends TestCase
{
    public void test...() throws Exception
    {
        FooBar o = new FooBar();
        ...
        // Eclipse sollte dir eine lange Liste von solchen assert Methoden geben
        assertEquals(erwartet, bekommen);
        assertNotNull(bekommen); 
        ...
        try
        {
            object.doSomething();
            fail("where is my Exception");
        }
        catch(Exception e)
        {
            //  thats what I want
        }
        ...
    }
    ...
}
```

Das ganze dann mit RunAs -> JUnit Test starten.

Hier sind noch ein paar interesante Links.
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/253435-ibm-artikel-vergleicht-testng-mit-junit-4-a.html

Gruß 4men


----------



## Loki2 (6. September 2006)

Hi,

erstmal vielen Dank für die Antwort und Du hast recht! Auch in meinem Eclipse 3.1 ist JUnit bereits integriert und langsam mache ich auch Fortschritte im erstellen der Tests auch wenn mir vieles noch verborgen bleibt :suspekt:

Gibt es irgendwie ein "Schema F" nach dem man vorgehen sollte beim erstellen der Testcases? Ich teste sozusagen einfach wild drauf los, so wie mir gerade was einfällt.

Wie kann ich feststellen wieviel von meinem Code mit Tests abgedeckt ist? Ich habe gesehen das es Plugins für die Codecoverage gibt. Das ist standardmäßig wohl nicht im Eclipse oder habe ich das übersehen? Welches Plugin könnt ihr empfehlen?

Vielen Dank für die Unterstützung.

Gruß und so
Loki2


----------



## 4men (6. September 2006)

Hi,



			
				Loki2 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gibt es irgendwie ein "Schema F" nach dem man vorgehen sollte beim erstellen der Testcases? Ich teste sozusagen einfach wild drauf los, so wie mir gerade was einfällt.


Also du testest nicht die ganze Klasse in einer solchen Testmethode sondern nur die nicht trivialen (sowas wie einfache Getter / Setter) Methoden der Klasse. Am besten immer so das du erst mit den Methoden anfängst die auch von anderen innerhalb der Klasse aufgerufen werden. Du schreibst am besten für jeden Fall der in einer Methode vorkommen kann einen eigenen Test. 
Zu den Testmethoden: Eigendlich läuft es immer so ab, du überlegst dir was die Methode liefern soll. Dann erzeugst du das von dir erwartete Objekt. Mit einem Objekt der Klasse und der zu testenden Methode erzeugst du dann das Vergleichsobjekt. Danach bzw. beim erzeugen kommen verschiedenen Tests. Diese solltest du so auswählen das sie wirklich das testen was du testen willst. Denk auch immer daran das sich Fehler durchziehen, d.h. du hast einen fehlerfreien Durchlauf bis auf die erste Methode. Durch abhängigkeiten kann es dann bei nächsten Druchlauf mit der gefixten Methode ein anderes Bild geben. Das ist erst mal alles was mir dazu einfällt.

Mit Plugins in der Richtung hab ich mich noch nicht beschäftigt, wäre aber auch daran interessiert was ihr da so empfehlen könnt.

Gruß 4men


----------

